# LGB MTS decoder



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

are these the best to use with LGB locos? can the decoders be used with an MRC prodigy system and will I not be able to use all of the available MTS functions without the MTS system.\thanks


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

1. No
2. yes
3. yes
4. you are welcome

Greg

(OK having fun, I know you want more detailed answers... when you use the word "best" and "will they work" these are both subjective terms.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Some of the LGB locomotives are plug and play for the MTS decoders. If not I don't see the advantage of using them. You will be able to get more bang for the buck with a decoder that includes sound, all in one. Look at the new WOW decoders listed on our site. Zimo is another but harder for the end user to change sound files. You can do WOW with Audio Assist, this is a revolutionary advance to me and those that struggle with CV's

Dan is the Man with more MTS info!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So, some of the information to answer your question is are you running an old LGB MTS system... if it's really old and can only run serial commands and you are fine with that, then your selection of decoders is limited.

Another piece of information needed is what is your budget? Many people ask for the "best solution" and then say the solution is too much money.

Lastly, there is the part of how easy you want the installation to be... how handy are you with wiring? Do you need a complete plug and play situation, or can do a few wires yourself.

See, the answers are not really simple. There are lots of ways to go, but you have to look at the entire picture. My opinion is to get away from the old MTS limitations.

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Which LGB decoder is being used. Note that these are rated for LGB engines/motors!!
55020 is very limited, lenz version is very restricted. and all are single motor units. none have BEMF.
55021 will do more than 14 speed steps and have BEM, still single motor.
55027 is best and will do 2 motors, latest version dioes 128 speed steps.
Newest models from Marklin have the most features.

If you have a LGB engine with digital sound, a SUSI bus is needed for some and none of the above decoders have this capability, however the LGB onboard decoder does have the SUSI bus and is the red 4 pin connector. Zimo and other manufacturers have this SUSI bus and is used for sound units and even smoke units.

And for systems, MTS is still 14 speed steps only and do not have readback capability. Add the Navigator and you get newer features but only 28 speed steps and you still have the 5 amp limit.

In today's world with multiple trains running and consists of large engines, even the older 10 amp systems are not enough. Some have gone to 12 amps and Zimo has a dual 12/8 amp system that can be or'd in the future to 20 amps. Of course the price follows the higher feature power increases!!

Please note that LGB decoders do not have sound and for a single motor engine you can get a full featured decoder with sound for less $$ than the LGB decoders, but it is not a plug and play.
I nave a LGB 2090 with a kadee coupler modified for a servo.
Servo $4 each
Kadees $9 for a pair (I saved a lot of $$ by making my own kadee servo setup)
decoder $85 (will do sound, lights, 2 servos)
speaker $12
7 leds $4 (3 front, 3 rear, 1 cab)
My electronics cost more than the engine.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Dan,
Very nice summary of the capabilities of the various MTS decoders.

You also state:


Dan Pierce said:


> .........and Zimo has a dual 12/8 amp system that can be or'd in the future to 20 amps.


I have read that several times in different forums - that the Zimo MX10 Central Station will somehow get updated to provide a single 20 amp output, but is there any actual Zimo documentation to support that?

Everything I have read from Zimo about this so far states that the MX10 has a 20 amp output capability divided as a 12 amp and an 8 amp output for two different power districts.
I would love to see an official statement by Zimo that the MX10 in future (with some date given) will be configurable to provide 20 amps to a single power district.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Knut, I have an MX10, you can read on their site about the 20 amps. They do state the situation every firmware update.

As of the last update, you can indeed tie the outputs together, but there is still some possibility of instability in the current protection circuits fighting each other.

The final capability is coming. 

Here's the link to the firmware update: http://www.zimo.at/web2010/support/UpdateMX32.htm

open the last line to see the details...

I also have a Zimo forum where questions can be asked freely... 
https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/ZimoUSA/conversations/messages

I made this since asking anything on the "official" forum often gets sidetracked, no one sticks to topics, and anything negative, though constructive is looked down upon, like the old Aristo forum.


Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Greg,

Thanks for pointing me to that link about the firmware updates - you meant this comment in German, right?


> Ein automatischer Abgleich von zusammen geschalteten Schienenausgängen zur Bildung eines extra starken Fahrstromkreises (bis 20A) ist NICHT vorhanden. (Derzeit ist ein manueller Abgleich nötig; ein Zusammenschalten ist allerdings nicht zu empfehlen, da die Reaktion im Kurzschlussfall unsicher ist!),


That statement describes what has not been implemented, suggests a manual work-around but also warns that the work-around is not recommended.
I don't see this suggesting that 20 amp ,operation will necessarily be implemented.

For one, the statement then should have said:


> Ein automatischer Abgleich von zusammen geschalteten Schienenausgängen zur Bildung eines extra starken Fahrstromkreises (bis 20A) ist *noch* NICHT vorhanden.


The operative word being "noch" meaning 'yet' as in "not yet" instead of "not"

Also I would have expected some words that this capability is coming in Zimo's sales literature. After all, a DCC Central Station that provides 20 amps to a single power district would be rather unique - I don't think there is any DCC Central Station on the market today with that capability.

Furthermore, from an engineering perspective it would have been much easier to design an output capable of 20 amps and split it into 12 and 8 amp outputs (so one has the option of all three) rather than having individual 12 and 8 amp outputs and trying to combine them.

Knut

PS: Don't get me wrong - I would be very happy to see a 20 amp output.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, can I hire you for the translations?!!!

They are taking an awfully long time to implement what should have been basic functionality, finally got consisting just recently.

Well, these comments are one small step better than the last time or so where it was not possible at all.

I agree with your last assessment, looks like the 8 amp output is the program track output too (switchable). 

The two outputs have separate overcurrent protection, and it seems to be an issue to strap them together.

I put a google translation on my DCC-USA forum. I know it's lousy.

In any case, I have faith in them finally getting this functionality in place, I'm in email conversations with one of the Zimo software programmers.

Greg


----------

